# Masterbuilt ThermoTemp XL - model 20051316



## whatdyisit

Masterbuilt ThermoTemp XL - model 20051316

Anyone know anything about this model? It comes up on Amazon's and Home Depot's site but that's really it. I have a gift card to Home Depot so was hoping to pick it up there but they aren't able to bring it locally to me for some reason. I like the single burner feature, seems like it would get ride of the lack of smoke from their 2 burner model. I also like the temp control idea, if it works.

The lack of info on this model is surprising. It's not even on Masterbuilt's site.

Anyone have anything on this guy? I'm ready to pick up a new smoker and this one looked interesting. Suggestions in this price range ($300-400) are also welcome.













Thermotemp1.jpg



__ whatdyisit
__ Jan 30, 2017


















Thermotemp2.jpg



__ whatdyisit
__ Jan 30, 2017


----------



## daveomak

It's their new thermostatically controlled propane smoker....   I'm looking at it on TV on the pre bowl game show, in Dallas, on Fox and Friends..


----------



## travisty

Im interested in more info on this one too. It looks awesome!
Ive been wanting to get a propane smoker for a while, but I just hate to leave the easy of my electric smokers. This one seems to be advertising the best of both worlds. If anyone has worked with one of these yet let us know!


----------



## kastur troi

I recently purchased mine from Lowe's.. it's the not the XL version but is listed at 719 sq in. It is great so far, with no smoke leaking except for the dampener. Only have done one test smoke with 4 racks, cut down to the width of the door.

Some notes on the first smoke (I came from a 22" Smoky Mountain) :

1. Installation took 2 hours, but I was also going in and out of the house watching my kids

2. I had to fiddle with the temp control to get the gas to stay on. I am sure it is an installer error (me) but I had to resort to tape to keep the temp knob pushed down (and gas flowing)

3. I was smoking at 1 am and the temp was in the high 40s. Knob was at 275F to get to 225F internal temp (oven thermometer inside)

4. I had to increase the temp to get the wood chips to smoke but I assume that is expected

5. Added chips every hour. The chip pan is a little flimsy and sits on an even flimsier tray holder by the door. Looking to see if it can hold a cast iron pan next time

6. Somewhere during hour 4 of the smoke, the tape gave out and I lost my gas :(

Overall, okay for the first smoke. It would be more fun if it was warmer and I can work on the issues that came up. It's hard to assess things with the patio light in the dark.

Pros:

1. Nice heavy duty feel. And it has wheels!

2. No smoke leakage so far

3. I can fit enough meat for a small party of 6

Cons:

1. Doesn't take a full rack of ribs, so I am sure I will have to cut down my brisket to fit it

2. Racks seems flimsy

3. Temp knob. The only instruction was to insert it where OFF is aligned to the marker. It's pushed in all the way but still loses gas when you let it go. Knocking it as a con until I can go back to the store to see how they have it installed


----------



## travisty

Wow Kastur!

Thanks for the detailed information! I also have another MES that has the similar wheel base, and though the wheels are nice, they did take forever to get installed.


----------



## travisty

hey Kastur, Be sure to head over to the Roll Call page and introduce yourself. Lots of great people on here!


----------



## travisty

Are the sidewalls insulated like most masterbuilt smokers, or are they just metal?


----------



## kastur troi

Travisty said:


> Are the sidewalls insulated like most masterbuilt smokers, or are they just metal?


It's not insulated that much, but it is not just a sheet of metal though. I finally got to emailing Masterbuilt about my gas range issue and after checking my flame sensor, it was definitely my shoddy handy work that caused the flame to go out. I just didn't tighten the nut for the sensor tight enough.

I've completed a few more smokes on this thing... really like the hands free type of smoking. My only complaint is the size. I have to do a lot of trimming or planning to get ribs in... I was able to find a rib rack that was wide enough to sit flush in the smoker's rails but then I can now use only 2 racks. I wrote food for a small party of 6 and yes, that still is correct. Just no leftovers (not with the way I eat).

This unit is now my recipe testing smoker. I will still use my 22" double stacked WSM for the real job.


----------



## ross95655

I have this unit as well...it is my 2nd smoker - the first one being a CharBroil unit that had no thermostat to keep the temps consistent.

While it's not "insulated" like you may think, it is double-walled (a silver interior attached to the black exterior), so it holds heat pretty well.  No door insulation to force smoke out of the vent in the back...but it still smokes pretty good.

I'm not sure why the one poster said he needed to refill the wood every hour...I can run ribs (3-2-1 method) and I don't need to add wood.  The wood chip dish has a lid that is designed to keep the chips from burning instead of smoking...I know some people over-fill the chip dish so the lid won't fully close and that lets in air that helps burn the chips...so maybe he slightly overfilled the dish?  I know this unit practically sips wood as compared to my CharBroil that would suck up an entire bag just doing one day of ribs - this one uses about 1/3rd of the wood.

The thing the other poster talked about - holding the knob down...that is SUPPOSED to only be needed when you first light it...I think it kind of overrides the valve setting to put full flame out of the burners and warm the system up to sense the flame.  This unit automatically turns off the gas if it flames out...I THINK that's what you are warming up by holding the knob down...but that usually only takes maybe 30-45 seconds to do.

I find that using a digital thermometer, the unit runs about 25-50 degrees colder than the knob (at least mine does)...yours may vary.

Personally even though it's small, I love this little unit.  Yes, you have to cut your rib racks in half, but if you get two of the vertical holders, you can do about 5 racks at a time in this unit.


----------



## kastur troi

I added chips every hour for the first 3-4 hours since they were basically burnt and no longer producing any smoke. I want to eat smoked ribs, not baked ribs.

My last post updated my initial review... my copper sensor was not fully inserted into the probe and was not fully engaged with the dial. Once I reinserted it and screwed it back on, it only takes 5 seconds of holding the knob to keep the fire going.

All in all, this is the 4th smoker on my totem pole. Basically a warmer or when I am too lazy to buy charcoal and wood.


----------



## chmodx

I just bought this smoker, having an issue like above where the flame goes out unless I hold the knob down.

Even if I try waiting 30 seconds of flame time it goes out.

I've verified my sensor wire is pushed all the way in and the nut is tight.  Is there a specific height the sensor should be at the burner as well?

This is my first Masterbuilt and I'm really frustrated, any suggestions?  I emailed masterbuilt buy it's the weekend so I'm hoping for a solution in the meantime.


----------



## chmodx

I typed a reply before but apparently it didn't post.

I just bought this smoker and the burner won't stay lit unless I press the knob in.  I made sure the flame sensor was pushed all the way in and the nut is tight.

Pretty frustrated and disappointed, any suggestions as to what to do?  I'm pushing the knob for at least 5 seconds when igniting too.


----------



## kastur troi

I would disassemble the flame sensor and reinsert it because that's what I was experiencing too. If not, email Masterbuilt and explain what is going on. That's where I got my help from. They are pretty quick with responding.


----------



## chmodx

0812171749.jpg



__ chmodx
__ Aug 12, 2017






I just pulled mine out, does yours also have this flat area on it?  I'm wondering if it's a crimp that isn't supposed to be there.


----------



## chmodx

I drove out to Lowes and looked at theirs.  It is supposed to be flat in that spot.  Oddly their display had the flame sensor copper line detached.

Either way I've fired off an email for help to masterbuilt, hopefully they can help.


----------



## ross95655

On have the smaller unit and it has the same ignition burner system. I have to push my knob in for between 15 and 30 seconds depending on how cold it is.  I find keeping the top door closed lowers the time.  I think maybe the temp sensor needs to detect heat and feed that back to the valve...so 5 seconds may not be long enough in cooler or breezy conditions.


----------



## chmodx

How tight did you make the nut around the flame sensor when you connected it?

I made it firm but not too firm since it's brass.  I have tried pushing the knob for several minutes with no success.  Even got wood to smoke holding it so long just to see what kind of air leaks the unit had in the meantime.


----------



## kastur troi

Mine is finger tight. Maybe try it tighter?


----------



## chmodx

I sent an initial email to masterbuilt over the weekend, got no response.  Called on Tuesday, even though I mentioned I had athermotemp xl, rep really did not help at all unless I had the exact model and serial number(I wasn't at home).

I got it to stay on for a few moments today but then it cut out and won't work anymore.  I've sent a second email at this point but I am getting the feeling masterbuilt is not going to help me.

I'm wondering if I have a $350 piece of crap on my deck now.


----------



## kastur troi

Mine sat unused for two months before I tipped the smoker on its back and reconnected the flame sensor wire and it worked. I felt really dumb afterwards, to be honest. Here is the response I got (later that day!)

_Thank you for contacting Masterbuilt Customer Support. Based on the information provided, it sounds like the flame sensor wire (copper tube) is not fully tightened to the valve. Please see page 27 in the manual and verify it is assembled correctly. After doing this, if you are still encountering the same issue, please call us directly at 800.489.1581 so we can troubleshoot for further corrective actions._


----------



## chmodx

I've tried reconnecting it a bunch of times, tried different varieties of tightening and no result.


----------



## chmodx

Masterbuilt sent me a new valve, flame sensor, thermometer, and front panel.

I also tried with a new tank.

Still no result.

I push the knob all the way in, full burner.  If let it run for over 30 seconds, it still won't stay running.  If I give it a hard quick push, I can get it to stay running for about 10 seconds, then it goes out.

I got it to stay on for a few minutes today but that's it.

I am about to give up, it's not like this is complicated.  Turn valve to left, push in and hold for a moment.  Click igniter, poof, burner runs.  Let go of it at all and it's out.

I have never been so frustrated.


----------



## chmodx

I made a video, is there something I am doing wrong?


----------



## kastur troi

Is it beyond the return policy of Lowe's? I would return it and get another one.


----------



## chmodx

Home depot, but yes beyond return policy at this point.  Let me know if there is something I am doing wrong in the video.


----------



## daveomak

On flame sensor units I have owned, the flame sensor was visible and it was in the flame...  I had to hold down a knob or button until the sensor heated up enough to keep the gas flowing... sometimes it took 30 seconds or longer for it to heat up satisfactorily...  

What does your manual say about all that....


----------



## g i smoker

Take a look at the wood chip box on the door. The one I just took back to Sam's Club had a useless box that was on a sliding tray between the burners and it did not work at all.


----------



## daveomak

The chip box has nothing to do with the flame maintaining staying lit....  

Did you read my post #26....


----------



## g i smoker

We had flame but no smoke.


----------



## chmodx

I'm making ribs today, first cook with this unit.  Temp runs about 20-25 degrees hotter than the dial, had to turn it down to


----------



## lotgod

Did you figure out was was causing the flame-out issue?


----------



## chmodx

I replaced almost everything, valve, thermometer, flame sensor.  One of those is all I can confirm, but not specifically which was it.


----------



## mikeschildt

Ross95655 said:


> I have this unit as well...it is my 2nd smoker - the first one being a CharBroil unit that had no thermostat to keep the temps consistent.
> 
> While it's not "insulated" like you may think, it is double-walled (a silver interior attached to the black exterior), so it holds heat pretty well.  No door insulation to force smoke out of the vent in the back...but it still smokes pretty good.
> 
> I'm not sure why the one poster said he needed to refill the wood every hour...I can run ribs (3-2-1 method) and I don't need to add wood.  The wood chip dish has a lid that is designed to keep the chips from burning instead of smoking...I know some people over-fill the chip dish so the lid won't fully close and that lets in air that helps burn the chips...so maybe he slightly overfilled the dish?  I know this unit practically sips wood as compared to my CharBroil that would suck up an entire bag just doing one day of ribs - this one uses about 1/3rd of the wood.
> 
> The thing the other poster talked about - holding the knob down...that is SUPPOSED to only be needed when you first light it...I think it kind of overrides the valve setting to put full flame out of the burners and warm the system up to sense the flame.  This unit automatically turns off the gas if it flames out...I THINK that's what you are warming up by holding the knob down...but that usually only takes maybe 30-45 seconds to do.
> 
> I find that using a digital thermometer, the unit runs about 25-50 degrees colder than the knob (at least mine does)...yours may vary.
> 
> Personally even though it's small, I love this little unit.  Yes, you have to cut your rib racks in half, but if you get two of the vertical holders, you can do about 5 racks at a time in this unit.


----------



## kastur troi

The knob issue has been fixed for me. It was an install error. This thing is just now my dedicated sides smoker since it can fit a 13x9 nicely (smoked beans, mac and cheese, etc). Not a knock on the product but I'll stick with my stick burner for anything requiring a good smoke.


----------



## JimVB

I just got one of these and have the same issue with the flame not staying lit.  I’ve removed reinstalled it 4 times now and even added Teflon tape to the threads to see if that would help but no luck.  Masterbuilt customer service is sending me a new panel of some sort so we will see!


----------



## Rings Я Us

To bad they can't ship those pre tested and 90% assembled.
That would save a few thousand hours a year of people's time. :cool:


----------



## amlong88

Are people that have this  model that got it working properly still  enjoying it. How's the reliability been?


----------



## JimVB

Well Masterbuilt customer service promised to fedex me a replacement panel with instructions.  Instead they sent a flame sensor with no instructions.  I installed it and it fixed the problem!  So as I type I’m “pre-seasoning” the unit (basically burning wood chips in it for an hour).


----------



## JimNv

Well, I just got done with a couple of small 2# pork sirloin tips from Costco using this Masterbuilt Thermopro xl.  I ran into the many of the same issues as other posters have had.  It seems like you have to hold that dial in for more than 30-40 secs to get the flame to stabilize.  It seemed like when it wouldn't light, changing the temperature on the dial then holding it in seemed to help.  Weird.  After it was going and the meat was in, The dial needed to be about 270-275 to get 225 which seemed to be varying at +/- 10 degrees.  I used my remote meat thermometer to get that value.  I let the meat cook for about 90 minutes or so and put the meat probe in and it registered 155.  I plated the meat and it was really pretty good.  I think maybe that 225 may be a bit too quick for the small roasts.  It was smokey enough but dialing it back and letting it cook longer might be better. Not sure.  Anyway, it's my first time smoking and it went well for the first timer.


----------



## chmodx

Thread resurrectus maximus!

Well so far I have not been able to use this smoker since the only 2 smokes I did with it.

It's an utter piece of garbage and the flame sensor issue that makes the burner go out is becoming more prevalent as more folks have bought this.

Masterbuilt sent me replacement parts for anything mechanical and a thermometer. Unable to get it to stay lit.

Holding the knob in keeps the flame going but it immediately goes out once I let up.  I've tried returning the knob slightly, hitting it hard, nada.

Crap product, I'm pissed and going to trash this thing since I can't return it.


----------



## amlong88

That blows. I have been reading more and  more from people who have this problem as well. I decided to go with a different smoker. Thanks for an update sorry to hear it didn't work out.


----------



## AndrewW

I just put together a thermotemp for my brother's birthday and I had the same "won't stay lit" issue. Lots of internet searching helped very little until I came here.
Long story short, I detached, reattached, and tightened the brass nut until I was about to strip the corners off. It literally can't be any tighter! And I raised the height of the flame sensor about 1/4 inch. Now it works. Just finished seasoning the smoker. Not sure if the flame sensor height or the extreme tightening worked, but one of those did.

Long story long:
I disconnected the thermocouple completely so it was totally separated from the smoker. I was thinking of going to Lowe's or an HVAC supplier to buy a new one, so I needed it in my hand. Then I decided "try to reattach it, that's the quickest solution." So I reattached it. I inadvertently changed the height of the flame sensor and increased the height about 1/4 inch. I tightened the life out of the brass nut at the gas valve, I was just starting to round the corners off the nut actually. And now it works!


----------



## solman

I installed a thermocouple on my plain propane smoker as a safety valve, so i can confirm that it's probably the height that made the difference and not the tightening or plumbers tape. The tip has to always be in the flame, not just touching or next to the flame, but actually immersed in flame for it to work.


----------



## jbolt001

I have had this smoker (20051316) for about a month now. It is my first gas smoker. Mine takes about 30 seconds of holding the knob to stay lit. Once lit there has never been any trouble staying lit. I do use a wind screen but I have been using a wind screen with my WSM for 15+ years. 

I added a gasket to both doors. Without the gasket the smoker maxed at 330-340. With the gaskets it can get up to 360+ depending on the weather. For low my daughter recently did jerky at 150 with no trouble. The dial on mine has a 25 degree offset higher than actual temp measured at the probe. It holds temps extremely well within + - 5 degrees.

Coming from a WSM I love the size and front access. I am still coming to grips on getting the smoke right. Totally different than the WSM. For long cooks the chip pan is way too small and unpredictable. I have been experimenting with a larger chip pan with mixed results as it is still a work in progress. I am going to try a smoke tube on the next cook to see if I can get a reliable smoke for an extended time.

Not sure what the point of the water pan is other than to protect the chip pan. At low and slow the water temp never get hot enough to do much of anything. On the WSM, with an over sized water pan, the water is somewhere between a simmer and slow boil. Drippings mixing with the water vapor add a unique (pleasant) flavor to the bark on long cooks. Something I have yet to recreate on the gasser.

Other things that could be improved:

Put in additional supports for the racks so there is more choice on rack placement.
Loose the glass in the door. Not very useful once a cook is underway and smoke begins to cloud the glass. Adds unnecessary weight to the door.
Stiffen the front frame/hinges so the doors don't sag.

Once I get the smoke figured out I'm looking forward to getting some sleep on the overnighters.


----------



## Cabo

I have had this smoker for about 6 months.  Mine lights easily and holds temps within 5 degrees.  I ignore what the temp says on the knob and go by a probe.  
I agree the chip tray is pretty worthless.  I usually fill the chip tray at start up which gives about an hour of smoke.  As soon as I see the smoke getting weak I place a smoke tube on the bracket that holds the chip tray (I leave the tray in place)
Last weekend I did chuck shoulders and a butt.  It ran within a few degrees of 225 for 13 hours.


----------



## RustyShackleford

Cabo said:


> I have had this smoker for about 6 months.  Mine lights easily and holds temps within 5 degrees.  I ignore what the temp says on the knob and go by a probe.
> I agree the chip tray is pretty worthless.  I usually fill the chip tray at start up which gives about an hour of smoke.  As soon as I see the smoke getting weak I place a smoke tube on the bracket that holds the chip tray (I leave the tray in place)
> Last weekend I did chuck shoulders and a butt.  It ran within a few degrees of 225 for 13 hours.



Ignoring the temp would be fine, but the sweet spot is nearly impossible to find once the temp probe goes. Mine historically ran 25 below the markings until today.

Today it has decided that 175 means 150 and 200 means 300. It’s been a long morning of tweaking to find the 179 that means 248-ish (I wanted 240, but I’m not risking it). I guess it is great that I can probably start grilling in this, but that isn’t what I wanted or paid for.


----------



## Cabo

I clean the temp probe with vinegar after every use and have not had a problem holding temp (yet)


----------



## RustyShackleford

Cabo said:


> I clean the temp probe with vinegar after every use and have not had a problem holding temp (yet)



Cleaning the exterior is easy, but I noticed a little bit of buildup inside the probe. If you used vinegar inside, how’d you pull that off? I don’t see how you could soak it since it is horizontal.

Other than the awful waterpan and chip tray, light breeze blowing out the flame, and now this, I’ve been generally pretty happy. I’ve gotten good results with chicken, pork, and brisket.


----------



## Cabo

Diluted vinegar in spray bottle.  Leave the rack below the probe in place and put an old rag on it directly under the probe (to catch the drippings).  Spray the probe with the vinegar solution.  Close both doors and leave the smoker in the sun for 1/2 hour.  Wipe the probe with another rag or toothbrush.  Might have to repeat if it's really crusty.  
I actually clean the entire inside this way.


----------

